# interior spray paint



## ekizz (Jan 7, 2005)

im thinking about painting my interior black, or a greyish color. im just wondering what is a good spray paint for interior. i just used some dupli-color on my fuse box cover and it came out hella shiny and black. a little too shiny for me. i would prefer a more "OEM" look to it, with just a color and no real shine or anything. if i added clear coat, would it also give that "shiny" look to it? and do you guys suggest a black interior, or a more charcoal grey color?


----------



## ekizz (Jan 7, 2005)

when im talking about spraying the interior, i mean like the front dash, the side door panels. My car is originally a brown-black two tone, and i wanna get that brown outta there


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

vinyl and fabric spray, i used that on my b14 and it came out looking factory, and it doesnt scratch(trust me, i even TRIED scratching it)


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

cHoPs said:


> vinyl and fabric spray, i used that on my b14 and it came out looking factory, and it doesnt scratch(trust me, i even TRIED scratching it)


I used Krylon Fuzion paint.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

well the dash is plastic so you cant use the fabric spray, I used fusion spray and it is shiny but it toned down for me after a few months. You can use the fabric spray on the doorpanels because theyre vinyl and fabric for the door inserts but the side panel on the bottom of the door is plastic too. Do not get the plastic spray on the vinyl or else it will not dry completely and will attract shit that gets stuck on it and looks like shat. Just some advise.


----------

